# Live rock



## harpster50 (May 16, 2011)

hi can you tell me why is rock looks like this please. see images i have uploaded..
please


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

not sure what you mean. Did it have more Coraline on it before or something? Is this new rock? Live rock just means there's life on it. Critters. It doesn't always come with Coraline algae on it.


----------



## harpster50 (May 16, 2011)

hi thanks for responding, the thing is that i got it from some else and looks like there is a dull coloured stringy moss growing on it, is this ok, rock don't smell. how can i tell if rock is not dying or contaminated. thanks


----------



## vman (May 17, 2011)

hi

the dull coloured stringy weed sounds likw hair algea.

if it gets out of controle and starts sprerading then it may be that you are having
nitrate and po4 issues or it could be leaching from the rock also.

if the rocks are able to be taken out then scrub them in the same tank water next time you do a water change,with a stiff brush,then re- introduce it to the tank.


----------



## harpster50 (May 16, 2011)

hi
what is po4, also what do you mean by it could be leaching from the rock
thanks again


----------



## vman (May 17, 2011)

hi

po4 is phosphate,sometimes when we use LR from other peoples tanks it can
absorb p04 and then leach it back into the system.

cheers


----------



## harpster50 (May 16, 2011)

thanks Vman

I have a fluval 405, what would you recommend i put in, i here rowphos is good, how do i use it ??
Also is seahem de nitrate the other item i need, curenntly i have carbon and bio ceramic media in my filter
THanks


----------



## harpster50 (May 16, 2011)

checked nitrite and nitrate, and ammonia all ok,
only issue was ph was 8.6 

any advise
ta


----------



## harpster50 (May 16, 2011)

oh, and phosphate was 0.25 is that ok
ta


----------

